# Anyone Got There Frist Honey This Year,Yet?



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

Any one rob any honey yet? I looked at my hives today, and you could smell the honey,just by opening the top cover.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

We have gotten over 15 gallons this year already, And will be getting more in A few days..We also have pulled several frames of comb honey, Not all of the hives have had frames pulled for extraction yet.There has been About 15 splits done to.But the season never really stops in this part of the country.


----------



## valicia (Feb 16, 2006)

we have extracted 4 supers so far and have about 10 to go.it looks like it is going to be a great honey season here in northeast georgia.


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

Extracted some 12 gallons from four hives 12 June. Actually the honey was in the comb way before that date but I waited for more of it to be properly capped. I extracted 99 % capped combs. I am told that 80 % capped is OK to extract but there is no pressing need for me to not wait for a complete capping. 

The weather here in South Louisiana has been very mild through the winter, but dry. The plants did not produce nectar as they should have because of this prolonged dry spell we are still having. Anyway, that's farming for ya.

I have more honey, some capped and too much uncapped left in the hives which hopefully the bees will tend to in the near future. We also have a fall honey flow which was fairly good last year but the honey is not as tasty as the spring flow. 

There is always the future to look forward to.

JP


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

We wait till usually Aug to do ours, the blumes around here are usually finally finished. They got a late start cause of lack of rain.

Sam


----------



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

FINALLY, I checked my supers yesterday, they are at about 60%.


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

I posted in the wanted section, would really like to purchase from one of you!


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I pulled honey last week. The locust bloom had recently finished, so I gave them about a week to get it capped. I really like the floral taste of honey that's mostly locust blossom, so I figured I'd get some before they had time to add much clover. 

I have 2 gallons and am hoarding it.


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

Abouttime said:


> I posted in the wanted section, would really like to purchase from one of you!


however the shipping will probably be almost as much as the price of the honey. 

I sent two one lb. bottles to Northern VA last year and that cost almost  six bucks via USPS. UPS would probably be somewhat cheaper however I would have to drive about 60 miles round trip to the UPS shipping point. My car gets about 22 miles per gallon and that is now 2.89 per gal down here :shrug: 

I gave the honey to friends up there in VA and paid the shipping, but I am selling, down here, where I live, for four bucks per one lb. bottle.

So wadda ya wanna do ?

JP


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

I guess I should try to find some within driving distance, huh?


----------



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

We got our first honey ever yesterday!!! Soooooo exciting. We have 2 hives and extracted 5 gallons from 2 supers. Super-de-dooper!!!! It's really beautiful too, we live in N. Florida and have Tupelo tress on our property. Whoo hoo!! now I'm looking for lots of good honey recipies.


----------

